# Seizures



## Big Al (Jan 18, 2011)

I had read an earlier comment on Pit Bulls and seizures. I just want to express myself because I have some guilt concerning my Pit that died Monday morning from a seizure. Until about 6 mths ago she was a healthy happy little girl, I had found worms in her stool and decided to go to PETCO and buy some dewormer. I gave her some according to the instructions and waited two days. I saw more worm larva so I administered the second dose. She became very sick with this dose and ended up having a seizure. She had another after that and I took her to the vet. She was given a once over by the vet and was told to keep and eye on her and if she had another to come back in. She didn't have another until Monday morning. She had one that created some heavy breathing eyes dilated and drooling. She laid down for a minute and I went back to bed. Our son thinking that she wanted out to get a drink let her out and she disappeared. She was very disoriented and wandered to the neighbors home. It should have never gone that far I should have rushed her to the emergency room for pets. After a couple of hours our son came into the room and let us know that he couldn't find Emma. We called for her but she never came home. We drove around and found her in the neighbors drive way. Unable to walk and all of her legs stiffened we placed her in the car and drove home. I contacted the on call person to let her know we were coming in and when I went back out she had had another attack and was sprawled on the floor. I pulled her over onto her side, she felt warm and was letting out some gas. We loaded her in the car and during the 15 min drive she expired. The emergency vet said that she thought that she may have twisted her stomach causing the problems. I am not completely convinced of that. My problem is that if I had reacted sooner maybe she would still be with us. This is our second Pit Bull to die of the same thing. The first a big red nose male, he died at the vets being treated for the same thing. I think there is a gene in this breed that causes these seizures. Both of them were like family and the best dog I have ever owned. I feel terrible that I was unable to help my dog.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OK first of all I am very sorry for your loss, I would be the first person to comment on this thread, just so you know there is NO gene in just APBT's or bullies that cause seizures, it has never been proven and is just not true, Now with that being said, if you had already had a dog pass from the same thing, the wormer or the seizures?? please clarify before I finish that statement. You could not have known that the seizrues were gonna kill her, I had an epi APBT for 2 1/2 years on meds and everything before I had to send her to the bidge in Nov. for a twisted gut, but I dewormed her every 3 months, btu it was stuff frmo my vets office. I just don't know what to say to you except I am sorry but if you had one dog pass and you did the same thing??? Please do not take this the wrong way, I just think that you should have gotten wormer formt eh vet's office if this was the case?? Am I making sense?

Anywayz, for what it is worth I am sorry for your loss


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with Tye. I am sorry for your loss I also have a dog who has had a seizure but not a pit bull and the Vet told me Idk if it's true or not but I'm going by wat he told me, that seizures won't kill a dog. Wat i don't get is that you have to Pit bulls die from this?? IDK?? If they weren't related then I doubt it will be something from the dogs but maybe the wormer?? I've always used stuff from the vet cuz IMO it's just better for me and I feel safe usiing it.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Big Al said:


> I had read an earlier comment on Pit Bulls and seizures. I just want to express myself because I have some guilt concerning my Pit that died Monday morning from a seizure. Until about 6 mths ago she was a healthy happy little girl, I had found worms in her stool and decided to go to PETCO and buy some dewormer. I gave her some according to the instructions and waited two days. I saw more worm larva so I administered the second dose. She became very sick with this dose and ended up having a seizure. She had another after that and I took her to the vet. She was given a once over by the vet and was told to keep and eye on her and if she had another to come back in. She didn't have another until Monday morning. She had one that created some heavy breathing eyes dilated and drooling. She laid down for a minute and I went back to bed. Our son thinking that she wanted out to get a drink let her out and she disappeared. She was very disoriented and wandered to the neighbors home. It should have never gone that far I should have rushed her to the emergency room for pets. After a couple of hours our son came into the room and let us know that he couldn't find Emma. We called for her but she never came home. We drove around and found her in the neighbors drive way. Unable to walk and all of her legs stiffened we placed her in the car and drove home. I contacted the on call person to let her know we were coming in and when I went back out she had had another attack and was sprawled on the floor. I pulled her over onto her side, she felt warm and was letting out some gas. We loaded her in the car and during the 15 min drive she expired. The emergency vet said that she thought that she may have twisted her stomach causing the problems. I am not completely convinced of that. My problem is that if I had reacted sooner maybe she would still be with us. This is our second Pit Bull to die of the same thing. The first a big red nose male, he died at the vets being treated for the same thing. I think there is a gene in this breed that causes these seizures. Both of them were like family and the best dog I have ever owned. I feel terrible that I was unable to help my dog.


That so sucks.
The dewormer may be it.

I doubt it.

Check your water (have someone do a test and see if it is safe to drink).

Its most likely bad luck (and bad breeding).

Being that hind site is 20/20, buy another dog and make sure you know the history of the parents and grandparents.

Big hug.

Tim

PS
I am sure your pups knew they were well loved and enjoyed being with your family while they were physically here (bet they are watching over ya).

Oh

side note 
Diatomaceous Earth (food grade) is a good way to deal with worms (not heart worms). Just feed them a little in their meals.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ashes said:


> I agree with Tye. I am sorry for your loss I also have a dog who has had a seizure but not a pit bull and the Vet told me Idk if it's true or not but I'm going by wat he told me, that seizures won't kill a dog. Wat i don't get is that you have to Pit bulls die from this?? IDK?? If they weren't related then I doubt it will be something from the dogs but maybe the wormer?? I've always used stuff from the vet cuz IMO it's just better for me and I feel safe usiing it.


Actually Ashes, seizures can kill a dog, but if properly diagnosed and treated they can live for years  But I will agree with everything else, 



NorCalTim said:


> That so sucks.
> The dewormer may be it.
> 
> I doubt it.
> ...


I have to disagree with aprt of this statement , Iknew the parents and grandparents to my girl Penny and she ended up with epilepsy, there is no way to tell UNLESS there is a history of epilepsy int he lines, and IF there is the dogs SHOULD NEVER have been bred in the first place. THat being said, there was no trace of epilepsy on either side of my Penny adn she still ended up with it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very sorry for your loss. I had to put a dog down a few months back after he started having seizures and loss of bladder control ect , came on very fast as you sound like yours did. it turned out he had antifreeze poisoning , Sounds more like to me there is something toxic that has happened weather its from the dewormer or something on your property they are gettin into?I would love to know if the 1st dog you used the same dewormer on? I know its not a good feeling losing a dog but if its something where you can prevent another from this happening too it could help someone else going through this. I havent heard alot of pitbulls having a defective gene making them prone to seizures I have heard of many different breeds of dogs having then not just one or 2 breeds. to me though from the short time span it took it sounds more like something toxic or some sort of poisoning. Hope your able to maybe figure it out before bringin another dog home if it wasnt the dewormer the 1st time I would be doing a thorough sweep of your property and like said above having your water tested.
Again sorry for your loss .


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

apbtmom76 said:


> Actually Ashes, seizures can kill a dog, but if properly diagnosed and treated they can live for years  But I will agree with everything else,
> 
> I have to disagree with aprt of this statement , Iknew the parents and grandparents to my girl Penny and she ended up with epilepsy, there is no way to tell UNLESS there is a history of epilepsy int he lines, and IF there is the dogs SHOULD NEVER have been bred in the first place. THat being said, there was no trace of epilepsy on either side of my Penny adn she still ended up with it.


Penny. That is sad. Poor girl. Did she have a tested line.
Winners say in the pedigree from 3rd generation -on up?
I do not think to may epileptic dogs would make it past the old school breeders. The only thing I know about epilepsy is that I know a child who got it by crashing his bike and hitting his head. It may have nothing to do with genes. I have no idea.

However, a strong ADBA pedigree (old famous winners, not in the show ring) will help cut down health problems. This is what makes the APBT so cool. He was not bred for looks at all. Just performance.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Tim - Penny's gradsire on both sides were tested, she never was, is why I say, I knew her lines, and you are right, in a litter of 7 she was the only one who came up with it, and she was 2 years old when we found out. I didn't mean to offend just saying, ppl nowadays don't cull ike th e old dogmen did, IF I had known then what I now now, would I have changed anything?? I am not sure I can answer that, I love her, she was an awesome bulldog, really, but yes I do think I would have culled her if I had even remotley known, i would NOT wish that horror and life on anyone.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 18, 2011)

No the Red Nose died from a seizure, he was on meds for seizures but still had one. We were away in Arizona at the time and our son was watching the home. We had to have the vet go to the house and pick him up. The Vet called us later and stated that he had stabilized him but he had another seizure while in the vets care and died. I know I know I should never have bought over the counter medication for my dog.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the hug and the information.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 18, 2011)

The way it happened, so fast, the first thing I said to my wife was do you think Emma was poisoned. she answered 'who would do such a thing'. i never thought about something may have been left open at the neighbors that she got into. My house I like to think is kid and pet proof but you never know. I hated to lose her she was my good buddy she was only 10 but I thank everyone for the support and ideas for the future.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Al again I in no way meant nay disrespect, but coming from someone who just had an epi APBT, I had to answer. I am sorry for your loss, trust me I know the pain and understand the frustration. Please make sure you thoroughly do a background check and always tkae your dog tot he vet, Penny ruled our lives for over 2 years with erh epilepsy but I would NOT in a million years change that


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

oh she was 10? I was under the understanding it was a young puppy. If you havent had seizures prior to this and the way it came on so sudden like that I would be more leaning towards poisoning, wouldnt necissarily be someone doing it on purpose coulda been something just left out in someone yard or something she got into on walks? When this sorta thing happens there isnt much you can do. I know we waited and thought maybe our dog will get better and took him to the vet and still had no answers didnt get an answer until it was really too late. dont beat yourself up 10 years there must be alot of good memories and obviously you loved her so think of those times.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 18, 2011)

When the emegency vet brought the twisted stomach up I would never have thought a dog having that. I know horses get those but a dog. She had rolled on her back for years scratching her back but to twist something. how did you find out that is what happened?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

When I saw that you had 2 dogs die from the almost same set of symptoms I automatically thought of poisoning... you may think you know your neighbors but are you sure?? 

Although since your girl was 10 years old, I'd think the twisted stomache was more than likely the problem. 

Again, very sorry for your loss!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

And yes again I had no idea dogs got anything other than bloat, but because of her being 10, it is very possible it could have been old age, it DOES happen. I am not way an expert juststating what i know from expierence.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

apbtmom76 said:


> Tim - Penny's gradsire on both sides were tested, she never was, is why I say, I knew her lines, and you are right, in a litter of 7 she was the only one who came up with it, and she was 2 years old when we found out. I didn't mean to offend just saying, ppl nowadays don't cull ike th e old dogmen did, IF I had known then what I now now, would I have changed anything?? I am not sure I can answer that, I love her, she was an awesome bulldog, really, but yes I do think I would have culled her if I had even remotley known, i would NOT wish that horror and life on anyone.


When I talk to people who lost their dogs, I tend to say that that pup would miss them just as much, if not more, they they (the owner) went first. The pain is there only because the joy was so great.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I wish you had known my Penny, she was truely a spectacular bulldog and worthy of being called that, it is a shame she endured so much and I as a human and her owner put up with so much, but I would NOT have done it any different, just wish I had gotten 10 years out of her, lol


----------



## Billie (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,
My name is Billie and I have a beautiful 4 year old female pit terrier named Kola. I rescued her 2 years ago. Over the last 6 months she has woken me with her head shaking up and down uncontrolably. it lasts about 2-3 minutes and has only occured while we were sleeping. Is she having a seizure? The rest of her body is calm, it's just her head.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Billie, I do hope you check back into this thread, what she is having could be a sign of low blood sugar, as I know that is what Penny did when her head bobbed, like she was sayin yes constantl;y, a little Karo syrup or honey, for ppl who do grain free, will work wonders, about a tsp full


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am closing this there are two posts for the same thing. Please see the thread in the health section and in the future try post in the correct part of the forum or ask a MOD to move it to the appropriate section for you. Thank you.


----------

